# 2015 Havanese Puppys



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I'm late this year but would love to see all the pictures and names and birthday of our 2015 Havanese puppy's. I started this trend in 2010 I think. :smile2:


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Rockhurst's Ruby Revolution
August 6, 2015


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Nirvana's Heartsong Cherry Blossom
February 22, 2015

Can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mystic Premiere's Reach for the Sky "Rex"
September 8, 2015


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Whispering Waters Chamallow Brûlé "Shama" (rhymes with mama)
Born 6/7/15.
(Chamallow Brûlé means Burnt Marshmallow in French.)


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Prairiwind's Whatever Lolabelle Wants (pending AKC registration) "Lolabelle" "Lola"

April 19, 2015


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> Nirvana's Heartsong Cherry Blossom
> February 22, 2015
> 
> Can't believe how fast they grow!


I love this thread. Karen, Blossom has the same birthday as me 2/22 except I'm a little bit older. : okay, a lot older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Starborn's Picture Perfect, "Pixel" now 10 1/2 months, and Nauti's Herd Compact Flash, "Panda", 12 weeks


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Laurmann2000 said:


> I love this thread. Karen, Blossom has the same birthday as me 2/22 except I'm a little bit older. : okay, a lot older.


How about that! It's Pixel's birthday too!:smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> How about that! It's Pixel's birthday too!:smile2:


That's right! I missed that!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Starborn's Picture Perfect, "Pixel" now 10 1/2 months, and Nauti's Herd Compact Flash, "Panda", 12 weeks


Panda is in a beautiful self stack!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Great thread!
Sophie (BGs Ozakuri Chrysanthemum....originally called "Kiku) Feb 1, 2015
and no, I don't yet know how to spell her registered name correctly lol


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Karen, Pixel has the same markings as Lola: little white goatee and white patch on chest and hind feet. Lola is also getting lots of white hairs in her tail and starting on her back.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I see your new baby now. I would love the story behind a third one karen.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to learn the format of this forum I loose track of things. I love all the new baby's we have here.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

All these pictures are wonderful! What a bunch of beautiful doggies!


----------



## Chris TO (Jan 1, 2016)

Rockhurst's Maggie.....
October 10, 2015


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Maggie is a beauty.


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Henry! November 20,2016


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

These cute puppies are killin' me! So cute!


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Tried to post then and now of Henry, but only the "now" posted. This is Henry at 6 weeks. 3 weeks before he came home the waiting for homecoming day was torture!!


----------



## Momof2pumpkins (Nov 14, 2015)

Starborn's Wonderful Life, "Zuzu" - born December 4, 2015.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ohhh Zuzu! You are too cute, love the little bit of white on chin and white toe!


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

This is Lincoln (Link or Linky for short)....
Born 11/16/15

I particularly like the one with the clip in his hair and the look he gave me for trying that! Didn't last long of course....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Ohhh Zuzu! You are too cute, love the little bit of white on chin and white toe!


Zuzu is Pixel's full sibling, DeeDee... We're family!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG all these puppies are so cute!!

This is Kylie born Nov.7 2015


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

These are so so cute...almost unbearably so.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I can't stand it! Makes me want more!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

This is Raphael, called Raffi. He was born on October 31,2015. My little Halloween baby. He was just over four months old in this picture.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Oops, no photo before. He is just over four months in this picture.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Not sure if this is legal....LOL. Tucker is a fence puppy. Born December 05, 2015 and we got him January 25, 2016. If this is for when he was born we are good...if not then we should be posting this next year.ound:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Tucker is so cute that it would be a treat to see him again in next year's puppy thread.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I want a puppy! They're all so cute.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a great thread. All these pictures are just adorable!


----------



## Pfellows (Dec 22, 2015)

Charlie. July 17, 2015


----------



## Teddy'sdad (Jan 16, 2016)

*Teddy*

October 6, 2015


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Laurmann2000 said:


> I want a puppy! They're all so cute.


I am sure someone has a cure for that.....:grin2:


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

The puppies on this thread are so cute I can't even stand it!

Sedosos Midnight Runner born September 15, 2015:


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought a red Havanese was the only colour for me but ooooo glossy black sure is nice too!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Brylee's Bashful nka Chi Chi November 4, 2015


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I was just looking back at all of Shama's friends from our early days in the forum. I feel like there were threads for the 2016 and 2017 puppies, but I couldn't find them. If you can find them, will you please reply to this thread with their links? Meanwhile, I'll start a 2018 Puppies thread . . . (Please advise if one already exists. Thanks!)


----------

